# I just got my Coyote Mount back



## Easton Flinger (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Turkeythumper77 (Apr 21, 2013)

looks good. I have always wanted a coyote mount.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Poor lil feller.


----------



## Therise (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice mounts!


----------



## SeaTrout2001 (Feb 4, 2017)

cool


----------



## wyattcole (Feb 19, 2016)

That is sweet!!


----------



## a&pmech (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice! I've seen several big ones on trail cam, just haven't gotten a shot on one yet.


----------



## bclark7169 (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice mounts!


----------



## getem2011 (Jan 27, 2017)

I need to do this for myself! awesome!


----------



## sunman (Apr 13, 2015)

nice job9


----------



## skanakam (Apr 10, 2011)

Great mount.


----------



## Y.Pan (May 13, 2018)

That's nice mount


----------



## rmck15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

I would like to have a yote mount. Yours looks good!


----------



## azelkhunter12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks good. What's the story behind the dog?


----------



## WingShooter86 (Aug 22, 2012)

burley fella


----------



## Jzoch (Aug 28, 2019)

Solid!!


----------



## RedWinger (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like some quality work!


----------



## steves05se-r (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a similar mount and I must say this one looks very good!


----------



## Frozenpumpkin (Sep 2, 2019)

Very cool. Looks like a scaled down wolf. I would love to get one with my bow, but I have yet to have one walk in front of me out bow hunting.


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85 (Nov 9, 2014)

I need one of.those that's awesome


----------



## Bruce.net (Sep 5, 2019)

That looks amazing. The other mounts look great also.


----------



## sdwalker98 (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Gt8249 (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## befleury27 (Oct 7, 2019)

Very nice


----------

